# Yum server on a FreeBSD machine?



## villain106 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm required to setup a Yum server for one of our Linux software products.

We currently have a FreeBSD 5.4 FTP server and would like to know if this is possible to setup a Yum server on it?

Thanks,


----------



## mjguzik (Feb 10, 2009)

It's probably using http to get packages, so it should be possible. But you should ask this on Fedora (or whatever distribution it is) forums.


----------

